

Help yourself stop rewriting HTML - ponyous
http://www.slanaf.info/

======
kamkha
This looks like a stripped down version of Initializr
(<http://www.initializr.com>). I would look into how Initializr loads
Javascript, and jQuery specifically (it tries loading the Google-hosted
version first, etc.).

------
wmblaettler
It's a start, could definitely use more options

------
tomelders
Javascript at the top?

